# Nerite Snails poop like crazy!!



## DBlauj (Apr 17, 2012)

I had a recent algae bloom and lost the few Otos I had so I decided to get some Nerite Snails. Man these guys do an awesome job but boy do they poop a lot. I could not believe the next day how much waste they had left behind. Lucky for me I have sand as my substrate so I was able to get most of it. It usually lasts about a day before they unleash a barrage of poop bombs again. I'm thinking it's just because I have so much algae for the two of em to consume but I am happy to see an almost algae free tank. I like the fact that they won't reproduce but would I be better off with ramshorn snails?


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

ramshorn snails? Man, those are some crazy pooper. I got like 5 in the tank and in 1 day it is full with poop. Now I got a ammonia reading and I can't get it down. The tank was not cycled but those poops! TOOO MANY!!!


----------



## RainSong (Jun 30, 2011)

Speaking of poopers ... I am constantly amazed at my BNPs ... in one end and out the other ... non stop


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

what is BNPs? 


I cant believe people start a thread about this. LOLOLOL I was shock when I got my Ramshorn snail. I was like, that is alot of poops!!!


----------



## ghost shrimp (Jun 11, 2012)

I believe BNP stands for Bristle Nose Pleco.


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

ghost shrimp said:


> I believe BNP stands for Bristle Nose Pleco.


I see,

Thanks!


----------



## ykh (Jul 21, 2006)

actually not just the snails, the shrimps poop a lot too


----------



## DBlauj (Apr 17, 2012)

RainSong said:


> Speaking of poopers ... I am constantly amazed at my BNPs ... in one end and out the other ... non stop


Yeah those guys are notorious waste machines also. I was given an awesome long finned albino BNP but that guy pooped soo much I had to given him back to my buddy. Opted for some Otos but I think my dosing with Flourish and flourish excel might of had something to do with their deaths, not 100% though. I still love my nerites as I've got 2 zebras and 2 red spotted. Although sometimes they go missing and then all of a sudden pop up. Weird little guys.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

BNP vs Nerite. The ultimate poop showdown.


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Love Nerites! But I got nano tanks so I can't have the big one


----------

